# Thông báo từ ban quản trị > Du lịch giá rẻ > Tour >  Tour giá rẻ tuần 4 tháng 03/2014 - Du lịch giá rẻ

## hangnt

Đến với thành phố biển Nha Trang xinh đẹp, ngày nắng ấm, gió se lạnh về đêm cùng với những khu du lịch nổi tiếng như Hòn Tằm, Dốc Lết, và thưởng thức hải sản tươi ngon qua bàn tay chế biến của người dân địa phương. Từ Hà Nội tham quan thành phố Buôn Mê, nồng nàn hương cafe Tây Nguyên nổi tiếng trên thế giới, nhìn ngắm buôn làng với những chú voi hiền hòa, thác Dray sap hùng vĩ , uy nghi khắc sâu vào tâm trí du khách khi đến đây lần đầu.

*TRONG NƯỚC*

*Tp.Hồ Chí Minh - Buôn Mê Thuột 3N2Đ*

Thời gian: 3 ngày 2 đêmGiá tour: 3.059.000 VNĐ/ kháchPhương tiện: xe du lịchKhởi hành: thứ 6 hàng tuần

* Giá tour bao gồm:

Xe đời mới có máy lạnh, đưa đón khách đi theo chương trình tour.Khách sạn (1 phòng/2-3 khách), có tivi, tủ lạnh, điện thoại, nước nóng vệ sinh riêng.Ăn uống gồm 3 bữa trong ngày. Ăn sáng, ăn trưa và chiều là cơm phần 4 món, được đổi món thường xuyên theo ẩm thực địa phương. Nếu khách tự túc ăn, giá tour sẽ được trừ: 570.000 đ.Hướng dẫn viên thuyết minh và phục vụ cho đoàn suốt tuyến.Vé tham quan vào cửa các thắng cảnh.Khăn lạnh, nước suối trên đường (1 khăn, 1 chai/ ngày).Quà tặng, xổ số vui có thưởng.Bảo hiểm du lịch.VAT

*Giá tour không bao gồm: tiền bồi dưỡng cho HDV và tài xế.

Chương trình tour của Công ty Du lịch Festival

*>> Xem chi tiết*

*Tp.Hồ Chí Minh - Nha Trang - Hòn Tằm - Dốc Lết - Suối khoáng*

Thời gian: 4 ngày 3 đêmGiá tour: 2.990.000 VNĐ/ kháchPhương tiện: xe du lịchKhởi hành: 5/4

*Giá tour bao gồm:

Xe du lịch đưa đón và hướng dẫn viên suốt tuyến, bảo hiểm du lịch.Chi phí khách sạnVé vào cổng, các bữa ăn theo chuơng trình.

*Giá tour không bao gồm: Các chi phí cá nhân không nằm trong chương trình. Tiền bồi dưỡng cho HDV và tài xế

Chương trình tour của công ty du lịch Vietravel

*>> Xem chi tiết*

----------


## hangnt

*NƯỚC NGOÀI*

*Tp.HCM - Thủ Đô Bangkok - thành phố biển Pattaya 5N4Đ*

Thời gian: 5 ngày - 4 đêmGiá tour: 5.580.000 VND/ kháchPhụ Phí: 3.116.000 VND/ kháchPhương tiện: máy bayKhởi hành: 8/4, 12/4

* Giá tour bao gồm:

Vé Máy Bay, xe và HDV nhiệt tình, suốt tuyến, bảo hiểm du lịch.Chi phí khách sạn, các bữa ăn và vé tham quan các điểm theo chương trình.

*Giá tour không bao gồm: Hộ chiếu, chi phí cá nhân, tiền tip cho HDV và tài xế.

Chương trình tour của CÔNG TY TST tourist

*>> Xem chi tiết*

*Hà Nội - Cebu - Nữ hoàng miền Nam Phi 5N4Đ*

Thời gian: 5 ngày - 4 đêmGiá tour: 23.900.000 VND/ kháchPhương tiện: máy bayKhởi hành: 16/4

*Giá tour bao gồm:

Vé máy bay khứ hồi: Tp.HCM - ManilaXe đưa đón và hướng dẫn viên suốt tuyến, bảo hiểm du lịch.Khách sạn 3 sao.Vé tham quan, các bữa ăn theo chuơng trình.

*Giá tour không bao gồm: Hộ chiếu, chi phí cá nhân, tiền bồi dưỡng cho HDV và tài xế

Chương trình tour của Công ty TNHH MTV Dịch vụ Du Lịch Lễ Hội ( Carnival Group)

*>> Xem chi tiết*

----------


## trandattinh

Giá tour không bao gồm: Hộ chiếu, chi phí cá nhân, tiền bồi dưỡng cho HDV và tài xế

Chương trình tour của Công ty TNHH MTV Dịch vụ Du Lịch Lễ Hội ( Carnival Group)

----------


## mrtran

Khách sạn mấy sao dậy bạn

----------

